# Craftsman parts issue - Canadian 24604



## db9 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi 
Without going into the gory details..
I had purchased in Feb 09 a 320.24604 Combo kit - this was the floor model and it had all the parts (or so I thought) I have used it extensively with the plunge base until the other day.
I don't have the chip shield for the fixed base. No big deal I thought - I'll call the Canadian parts desk and get one - I have called 3 times and twice they have no record of the router in the system - I then tried Sears Corporate and at least got a the web item number (092524604) but they have no record of the part number for the shield (3121637000) which is straight from the operators manual that came with the router!
Now this is the same part # as the one for the US equivalent #17543 combo kit, and the shield is on the US sears parts web site - but they will not ship to Canada.
I find it hard to believe that I can't buy parts - if I can't - why should I buy the product in the first place. 
I will phone again next week and try again and - however is there a different parts list for the Canadian version? (even though the manual lists the numbers - the ones no one has a record of)

Stephen


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Stephen

I know it's a PITA but it's no big deal,,just call a mate south of the border and him order one for you and then mail it to you...CD and the USA have set up some rules about power tools so you need to bend the rules just a little after all it's just a plastic part..

If you don't have mate south of the line then ask for help on the forum,,many great people on the forum that will do it for you ,I sure,,,,,,,HELP Please goes a long way on the forum..


========




db9 said:


> Hi
> Without going into the gory details..
> I had purchased in Feb 09 a 320.24604 Combo kit - this was the floor model and it had all the parts (or so I thought) I have used it extensively with the plunge base until the other day.
> I don't have the chip shield for the fixed base. No big deal I thought - I'll call the Canadian parts desk and get one - I have called 3 times and twice they have no record of the router in the system - I then tried Sears Corporate and at least got a the web item number (092524604) but they have no record of the part number for the shield (3121637000) which is straight from the operators manual that came with the router!
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Stephen!

bobj3 has given good advice


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Stephen:

Call the Sears store in Buffalo and check to be sure they have the part in stock and have them set it aside for you. Then, plan a trip across the border, 1 hour to Fort Erie for you and the Sears store at 1764 Sheridan Dr. is about 10-15 minutes inside the border. Now, I went to Rockler on Transit Rd in Amherst (I think) and bumped into the Sears store on the way back to the bridge. Now, I planned the trip to see the Rockler store which was a flop and another store of interest to my wife. However, there is also a Woodcraft store in West Seneca. Take in these three stores and the trip almost becomes worthwhile.

Hope this helps.



db9 said:


> Hi
> Without going into the gory details..
> I had purchased in Feb 09 a 320.24604 Combo kit - this was the floor model and it had all the parts (or so I thought) I have used it extensively with the plunge base until the other day.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Stephen.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

it's this one. CRAFTSMAN®/MD 2-piece Router Kit : Sears Canada it seems odd, but it seems that sears in canada don't have an online parts page, like in the U.S. which has Parts & Accessories | Shop & Find Lawn & Garden, Appliance Parts at Sears PartsDirect | SearsPartsDirect.com i did find Sears Parts & Repair Services - sears locations - contact us : Sears Canada which is the listing of the sears parts stores in canada, it seems you have to actually go there to get the parts, perhaps you need to print out the router page and show it to them to prove they sell the router in canada!!. then they should be able to get the parts..


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

radios said:


> it's this one. CRAFTSMAN®/MD 2-piece Router Kit : Sears Canada it seems odd, but it seems that sears in canada don't have an online parts page, like in the U.S. which has Parts & Accessories | Shop & Find Lawn & Garden, Appliance Parts at Sears PartsDirect | SearsPartsDirect.com i did find Sears Parts & Repair Services - sears locations - contact us : Sears Canada which is the listing of the sears parts stores in canada, it seems you have to actually go there to get the parts, perhaps you need to print out the router page and show it to them to prove they sell the router in canada!!. then they should be able to get the parts..


Hi Martin:

We get stuff in Canada called "gray market." This is product intended for the U.S. market that has been sold in Canada sometimes without the Canadian regulatory approvals. They do not enjoy manufacturer's support like Canadian market goods. I've run into branch managers who bring product across the border to improve their profit margins over domestic products and thus their status in the Company. Grey market can apply to anything. We used to buy a short wave radios that were manufactured in Canada, shipped into the U.S. for distribution and back into Canada for sale. If you bought one of these radios you had to check for the CSA label. If it was there, the radio was inspected when it re-entered the country. If the label wasn't there, the radio had never gone through the U.S. distribution centre but straight out the back door of the factory. The price difference was dramatic, as much as 60% less.

Not to say that this is what happened to the router but nothing would surprise me. Gotta run.


----------



## db9 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks all, I talked once again to corporate on Sat afternoon. Tey have promissed to talk to the purchasing agent and to see about parts. If did find out that it is made by Chervon (in China) don't know them but then Google is my friend. I could do the Bffalo trip as an option - and I do have a friend of a friend in Michigan that I ill hit up if all else fails.

Thank you all

Stephen


----------

